# New fuel rewards not working?



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Has anyone tried the new fuel rewards yet? I tried it today for the first time. I'm gold and it only offered me 5 cents off not the 25 cents that were supposed to start today. 5 cents is nowhere near enough to make shell's expensive gas cheap. Even with 25 cents off, that only beats costco and a few other places by 3-6 cents. Luckily I always fill up when I've got plenty still in the tank, so I said F that, and waited till I ended up at a cheaper Valero by the airport.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

I haven’t been able to access the reward yet, supposed to be 50cent for platinum.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Has anyone tried the new fuel rewards yet? I tried it today for the first time. I'm gold and it only offered me 5 cents off not the 25 cents that were supposed to start today. 5 cents is nowhere near enough to make shell's expensive gas cheap. Even with 25 cents off, that only beats costco and a few other places by 3-6 cents. Luckily I always fill up when I've got plenty still in the tank, so I said F that, and waited till I ended up at a cheaper Valero by the airport.


shell gas prices are 20 cents avg higher then the rest anyway. plus most of my shells in the area are closing.


----------



## millie (Sep 30, 2017)

I was registered before but never used it. Linked my account to Lyft last night and tried it this morning. Only got the 5c. I only put in a gallon and moved on to a cheaper station later. There's a Shell nearby that is typically about 10-12c higher than the lowest in town, so if they get it working at 25c off, it would be worth it.


----------



## Ulikedew (Apr 15, 2018)

Worked fine for me Sunday when I filled up. $3.09 To 2.59. Seems to work best at Circle K stations


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Worked fine for me. Even says I have $0.25 off in the Fuel Rewards app


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I went to circle K store, have $0.25 shown on the app and received only $0.05 off after entering in my fuel rewards number. The same amount I have always received. Brought it down to $2.33 from $2.38 in South Carolina today.


----------



## Ulikedew (Apr 15, 2018)

Weird but then I an platium wonder if that might be thé issue


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Ulikedew said:


> Weird but then I an platium wonder if that might be thé issue


I'm a platinum and it just shows a $0.30 discount for me, was only able to link it on Sunday.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

The app seems dishonest. Should say "up to 25¢" for Gold and "up to 50¢" for Platinum. I'm Gold and only got 5¢.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

To Mega Therion said:


> The app seems dishonest. Should say "up to 25¢" for Gold and "up to 50¢" for Platinum. I'm Gold and only got 5¢.


So what is the consensus on this? They are offering me 25 cents off as I am Gold. Are others on Gold really only getting five cents off? I'm considering getting the card and 5 cents wouldn't be worth it but 25 cents would.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> So what is the consensus on this? They are offering me 25 cents off as I am Gold. Are others on Gold really only getting five cents off? I'm considering getting the card and 5 cents wouldn't be worth it but 25 cents would.


You don't even need the card just link your cell number.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Hmmm. Just signed up. It's telling me 5 cents as well initially. I'll look around some more and try it out and see what the discount actually is before complaining but I expect 25 cents as promised. Not 1/5th of that.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Last night I was able to use it. I'm gold and I got 50cents off, I assume .25cents was the new updated gold rewards, and the other .25 cents was the .25cents you are supposed to get the first time you use your fuel rewards card. I happened to be near a real cheap shell station in the hood. I was even on my to a pickup when I decided to fill up, and luckily they didn't cancel, so I wasted zero miles and was on the clock anyways. Only bad part was I assumed it wasn't going to work again, so I only needed 8.5 gallons. Still the card saved me a net of about 3 dollars on that fill up over what I would've paid at costco. Now just .25 cents off is only cheaper than costco here, if I'm at a really cheap bad neighborhood shell station. Most the normal shell stations are .30-50 cents more than costco


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I wish I were getting .25 off. Still .05 off here when I am a Lyft Gold driver. I contacted the rewards program yesterday but have yet to hear back. Still haven't contacted Lyft yet, probably should.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

I inially had .10c then it went to .25 on second fill up


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Contacted Lyft and they told me my account wasn't linked (it was) and also said it could take 8 days. I have a feeling I'm just going to wait for nothing. Pretty annoying.

On the bright side Lyft did answer almost immediately. I'm still waiting from a response from the reward company and I wrote them July 4th.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

It has been working for me since the 4th. I called FR Support on the 3rd and now I get my.25 discount on every fill. My card is a little suspect at some pumps so I just use my alt id#
[email protected] or call 888-603-0473.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

from the email i had. lyft canceled the 50 and 25 c per gallon. its now 5/5/ and 15 just shop around for the lowest priced fuel or get a reward card somewhere get free food so on.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> from the email i had. lyft canceled the 50 and 25 c per gallon. its now 5/5/ and 15 just shop around for the lowest priced fuel or get a reward card somewhere get free food so on.


Wow. I like Lyft (at least better than Uber) but it is ridiculous all the misinformation from the CSRs and that it is so difficult to get this. You would think they would fix this. To this very day they are advertising the 25cents off for the gold program here.

I need 200+ rides this month to get platinum and I might be motivated to do it but not if it appears they won't honor the deal presented. I admit though 50 cents off is AMAZING.


----------



## millie (Sep 30, 2017)

I got it to work for 25¢ per gallon which made it a good not cheaper than any other place in town. The problem with this program is it supposed to only work for the first 8 fill ups per month. I myself, usually fill up partial tanks daily and rarely let my tank fall below 1/2 full. I always like to keep the tank towards full in case I get on a streak of long trips. The way the current program works, my 8 fill ups could be wasted on 3-4 gallon fill ups. To take advantage of an offer, one would drive till near empty and then fill up but then you risk not having enough gas to handle an incoming long trip.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

millie said:


> I got it to work for 25¢ per gallon which made it a good not cheaper than any other place in town. The problem with this program is it supposed to only work for the first 8 fill ups per month. I myself, usually fill up partial tanks daily and rarely let my tank fall below 1/2 full. I always like to keep the tank towards full in case I get on a streak of long trips. The way the current program works, my 8 fill ups could be wasted on 3-4 gallon fill ups. To take advantage of an offer, one would drive till near empty and then fill up but then you risk not having enough gas to handle an incoming long trip.


Good to know. Here I was thinking there was no catch with it. I should have known better. 8 fill ups isn't enough for a full time rideshare driver. 300 gallons would be more like it. It's better than nothing I guess but it would be nice not to have these gotchas. I thought the point was to reward us, not to pull a fast one on us.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

millie said:


> I got it to work for 25¢ per gallon which made it a good not cheaper than any other place in town. The problem with this program is it supposed to only work for the first 8 fill ups per month. I myself, usually fill up partial tanks daily and rarely let my tank fall below 1/2 full. I always like to keep the tank towards full in case I get on a streak of long trips. The way the current program works, my 8 fill ups could be wasted on 3-4 gallon fill ups. To take advantage of an offer, one would drive till near empty and then fill up but then you risk not having enough gas to handle an incoming long trip.


Where does it say only 8 fill ups per month. The only restriction I saw was max of 20 gallons per fill up.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I still can't get the dam thing to give me the 25 cent discount they promised. It's either ZERO or 5 cents off a gallon.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

My posts in the fuel rewards app as $0.75 but I haven’t found a Shell station yet that will honor it.


----------



## millie (Sep 30, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> Where does it say only 8 fill ups per month. The only restriction I saw was max of 20 gallons per fill up.


I saw it when I clicked on the terms & conditions but for the life of me, I can't find it now. If I come across it again, I'll post it here. I hope I'm wrong !


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I have been getting .50 since Sunday


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> from the email i had. lyft canceled the 50 and 25 c per gallon. its now 5/5/ and 15 just shop around for the lowest priced fuel or get a reward card somewhere get free food so on.


Not true .. this is 15mins ago


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Guess I will have to pay attention now. 20 fills per mo is nothing, I can do that in 2 weeks.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

idk. i did get the email today. but today i filled up and got .50 off a gallon.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Guess I will have to pay attention now. 20 fills per mo is nothing, I can do that in 2 weeks.


It's up to 20 gallons per fill!



kingcorey321 said:


> idk. i did get the email today. but today i filled up and got .50 off a gallon.


What email?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> It's up to 20 gallons per fill!
> 
> What email?


an email saying up to .15 off per gallon.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> an email saying up to .15 off per gallon.


Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah this whole thing is a debacle. What is supposed to be a rewards program for drivers is actually making me angry. It's ridiculous how this is being handled. No one even knows for sure how much they should be getting off and for how long. There is all sorts of conflicting information from Lyft themselves. Come on, Lyft. Get it together, please.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Miracles do happen. Late last night I actually got the .25 per gallon discount to work for the first time. I had written into Lyft support earlier in the day and that might have caused them to solve the issue.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I was promised 50 cents off per gallon.

I am getting 50 cents off per gallon.

Shocking, but true.


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

I had to email Shell's fuel rewards program. Took them about a week to reply and a few days later it all worked. There is a lone Shell station out of the dozens in the metro area that actually wins on price with the discount. The others don't mean a damn, even with the discount. At least now I can use that one, which is sometimes close by where I drive when I need a tank.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i got my .50 off last night.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I am getting .50 a gallon, at several different Shell locations. Caught myself giggling as I filled up my civic hybrid at 1.97 a gallon.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Just wanted to say that they fixed my issue a couple days ago. I can verify that I got the proper 25 cents off at a Shell today.

From reading the fine print it appears basically for Gold you get 25 cents off, up to 20 gallons in one fill up and 8 fill ups per month for July and August. Platinum gives you 50 cents off, up to 20 gallons in one fill up and 10 fill ups per month for July and August. So it seems to be for a limited time only.

Also in order to make up for it Lyft sent me a email stating they would give me an extra 10 cents off my next fill up if I sent them a receipt showing the discount was for the wrong amount. So I have to hand it to Lyft, they came through and fixed this. The discount for these two months will be very helpful given the recent gas price spike.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Just wanted to say that they fixed my issue a couple days ago. I can verify that I got the proper 25 cents off at a Shell today.
> 
> From reading the fine print it appears basically for Gold you get 25 cents off, up to 20 gallons in one fill up and 8 fill ups per month for July and August. Platinum gives you 50 cents off, up to 20 gallons in one fill up and 10 fill ups per month for July and August. So it seems to be for a limited time only.
> 
> Also in order to make up for it Lyft sent me a email stating they would give me an extra 10 cents off my next fill up if I sent them a receipt showing the discount was for the wrong amount. So I have to hand it to Lyft, they came through and fixed this. The discount for these two months will be very helpful given the recent gas price spike.


Do you have a picture of the fine print?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> Do you have a picture of the fine print?


Sorry I forgot to mention the source:

https://www.fuelrewards.com/lyft

Scroll to the fine print at the bottom.



> Lyft Accelerate Offer Terms
> 
> Offer valid in the United States only from 7/1/18 - 8/31/18 ("Offer Period"). To qualify for this offer you must 1) be a Lyft driver, 2) be a Fuel Rewards® member, 3) link your Lyft account to your Fuel Rewards® account via the Lyft Connected Services page, and 4) swipe your Fuel Rewards® card or enter your Alt ID when you fuel at a participating Shell station. Once your accounts are linked, Fuel Rewards® savings will be applied based on your Lyft Accelerate Rewards Program Tier: Silver Tier will save at least 10¢/gal (limit 8 fill ups per driver per month); Gold Tier will save at least 25¢/gal (limit 8 fill ups per driver per month); Platinum Tier will save at least 50¢/gal (limit 10 fill ups per driver per month). For each tier, 5¢/gal of the Fuel Rewards® savings is sponsored by Shell's Instant Gold Status promotion ("Gold Status"). Gold Status rewards offered to Lyft Accelerate Rewards Program members cannot be combined with Gold or Silver Status rewards from any other Fuel Rewards® program offer but can be combined with other rewards in your Fuel Rewards® account. It may not be possible to combine multiple discounts and/or rewards in a single transaction. Offer may be modified or discontinued at any time without notice.
> 
> Fuel savings are limited to 20 gallons of fuel per purchase, per vehicle or fraud limits placed by Shell and/or limits placed on your payment card by your financial institution, each of which may be lower. Dispenser may require a price of up to $0.109/gallon. Once you begin to dispense fuel using your Fuel Rewards® savings, you must dispense to the 20-gallon limit or you forfeit any remaining discounted gallons of fuel. If you have a rewards balance greater than the current per-gallon price of fuel, the price will roll down to the maximum capability of the fuel equipment, and your remaining rewards will be saved for a future fuel purchase. For purchases of $75 or more, please go inside to pay. Unbranded diesel and alternative fuels may not be eligible. To learn more, visit fuelrewards.com/gold or call (888) 603-0473. The Fuel Rewards® program is owned and operated by Excentus Corporation. Offers may be modiﬁed or discontinued at any time without notice. Not valid where prohibited by law. Please see fuelrewards.com for complete Fuel Rewards® program details and Terms and Conditions. Other restrictions may apply. All trademarks are the property of their respective owners.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention the source:
> 
> https://www.fuelrewards.com/lyft
> 
> Scroll to the fine print at the bottom.


That is some serious fine print that is not available on the Lyft or Fuel Reeards app. Thanks for posting. I'll take the $0.50 savings 8 times but it would have been nice for all my fill ups.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

They could just add a $1/trip fuel surcharge on each trip. That would be the truly fair thing for all drivers.

None of this jumping through hoops. 

#LyftFail


----------



## millie (Sep 30, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention the source:
> 
> https://www.fuelrewards.com/lyft
> 
> Scroll to the fine print at the bottom.


Glad you found it...I was starting to doubt myself that I actually read it that way.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

It’s working now& they added an extra 10 cents off per gallon for the inconvenience, so I now have 60 cents off per gallon.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Here is the copy of the email. $2.35 per gallon felt good today for Shell gas. If I drive south of the airport, should put my gas price near $2.15 per gallon in South Carolina.


----------



## SCITAL (Aug 12, 2018)

The fuel rewards is over. Lyft rewards suck now. 7cent is highest.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SCITAL said:


> The fuel rewards is over. Lyft rewards suck now. 7cent is highest.


However, they are still advertising 50 cents off in emails to Platinum partners.


----------



## SCITAL (Aug 12, 2018)

I think August 31st was the last official day.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

SCITAL said:


> I think August 31st was the last official day.


Yep it ended and I did save a little over $150 using it


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

uber1969 said:


> shell gas prices are 20 cents avg higher then the rest anyway. plus most of my shells in the area are closing.


That stinks! I have a couple of Shell stations, one near my home and another near my office, both are among the lowest gas prices in town, according to Gas Buddy. Getting the Fuel Rewards discount on top of that helped me out greatly this summer.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> That stinks! I have a couple of Shell stations, one near my home and another near my office, both are among the lowest gas prices in town, according to Gas Buddy. Getting the Fuel Rewards discount on top of that helped me out greatly this summer.


Man that's awesome!

Shells here are franchised, so some are competitive and some are outrageous. The worst I've seen was a shell 70 cents higher than an Arco 2 blocks away.


----------

